

Offer HN: I own blog.gg and would like to find it a new owner - eric970

It's going to expire soon and I really don't want to renew it. I'd like to give it to someone on Hacker News, but I'd still like to at least make my money back on it.
======
jonascopenhagen
I'd like to buy it. I've emailed you.

------
shiftpgdn
Sent you an email as well.

